

Ask HN: Review my Inspiring Quotes for Entrepreneurs iPad app - free codes - wushupork

Hi everyone,<p>I recently launched a new iPad app which displays business related inspiring and motivational quotes. As an entrepreneur I find them useful, inspiring, and insightful. Basically I made the app for myself and figured it would probably resonate with the HN crowd as well.<p>http://firesnakelabs.com/?ref=hn<p>I'd love to get your feedback on both the app and the MVP site. Here's 10 codes for the first 10 takers.<p>RE4HL734PEJH
HKNJA4KLTEXK
9YMLPXPN4PTT
WLFJHXK636Y3
443Y7PMJL49F
6AK4MY4WTMAM
K3PJXEHFLXTE
7LE44YTF6XL7
XL6RFJ7P3EFP
3WEXPEH7PHRP
======
jbail
The UI looks pretty cool. Nice work. Any reason you made it a native app
instead of an enhanced web app?

Out of curiosity, where did you get these quotes from? I'm guessing you culled
them from one of the numerous quotation sites on the web, but are you certain
your list doesn't contain "fake" quotes meant to trap copyright infringers?

I'm not trying to scare you or anything, but with a product you are selling in
the hopes of making a profit, I'm curious if you considered that and/or what
steps you took to mitigate that risk.

~~~
wushupork
Made it native to learn a bit of objective-c and have the performance feel
like a native app. Also so you wouldn't have to be online to use this.

I culled these quotes from the web, but you are right, I should get some legal
counsel on this stuff. Thanks for the heads up.

------
symkat
I don't have an iPad so I can't play with the software, but it looks nice from
the screenshots =)

As far as the site goes, something confused me. The top navigation bar with
the "About Us", "Blog", etc, etc doesn't follow you down the site. For some
reason, the design (how it seems to shadow and raise above the content) made
me think it would. I _normally_ don't like sites which have a bar that
follows, but in this case it might be a nice touch.

~~~
wushupork
Thanks for the feedback on the site. Hmm, I wonder if this is something that
many people think it ought to do. Perhaps I can play w/ the shadows a bit so
that it doesn't give off that impression.

------
christopherslee
Really great looking app. Even for such a simple idea, I like how you spent a
lot of time on the UI, whereas there are a lot of iphone/ipad apps with simple
ideas and very crude UIs.

I also really like the possibilities this opens up. Assuming this app does
well, you should be able to create very similar apps, or maybe in-app
purchases of new quote bundles.

Best of luck.

